# N249 code but it's deleted (new to me S4)



## 7797 (Jun 12, 2002)

A couple months ago I bought a stg3 S4 Avant, it ran strong and boosted to 23 psi. 2 weeks ago I was driving home and the car bucked and went into limp mode, after cycling the ignition I was able to drive again but only could get 20psi. This works for a little while but it eventually goes back to limp mode and only gives me 6psi. I have an air/fuel gauge and before everything it was pretty constant somewhere around 14/15, now while stopped or idling it drops down to 10 and sometimes up to 16/17. Driving brings this back to inline to what I understand is a good afr, just no boost. 

I had the car scanned via vagcom last week and the codes called out the N249, which has been deleted along with the pcv. The valve is gone and no resistor so I believe it's been coded out. Right now all I have are the fault codes but I just purchased a vagcom so once I find a laptop I can provide more information.

Any ideas?


Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 907 551 M
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Software Coding: 06752
Work Shop Code: WSC 87119 
VCID: 3467E38104FE309EA5-5124
5 Faults Found:

17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P1287 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
17965 - Charge Pressure Control 
P1557 - 35-10 - Positive Deviation - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult) 
P1127 - 35-10 - System too Rich - Intermittent
17537 - Fuel Trim; Bank 2 (Mult) 
P1129 - 35-10 - System too Rich - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## 7797 (Jun 12, 2002)

Scanned again today and got a few new codes, no mention of the N249 this time. Are my O2 sensors going bad?

17965 - Charge Pressure Control
P1557 - 35-10 - Positive Deviation - Intermittent
17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add)
P1137 - 35-00 - System too Rich
17547 - Fuel Trim: Bank 2 (Add)
P1139 - 35-00 - System too Rich
17537 - Fuel Trim; Bank 2 (Mult)
P1129 - 35-10 - System too Rich - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult)
P1127 - 35-10 - System too Rich - Intermittent
16514 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1
P0130 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent
16534 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1
P0150 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit
P1358 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 389 E
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D56
Coding: 04395
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 356150E60FA740969D-5140
1 Fault Found:
01203 - Electrical Connection between ABS and Instrument Cluster


----------

